# V-type snow plow for mini skid steer - manufacturers?



## rmesser (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi. Wondering if anyone on this forum has knowledge of a manufacturer who is making V-type snowplows for the mini-skid loaders - I have a Vermeer S600 and S600TX. 

Am in need of a V-type plow for handling some deep snow conditions where my conventional angle blade doesn't have sufficient height for this task.

Attaching a picture I found from Machinerytrader.com some time back where someone had mounted (or fabricated) a V-type plow on a Vermeer. Wondering if anyone can point me to a manufacturer or source for a plow with quick attach fittings to match usual mini-skid attach plate.

Thanks for any input or pointers on this attachments.

- Randy


----------



## rmesser (Mar 14, 2008)

*Pictures of V-type snowplow for mini-skid*

Pictures which didn't seem to attach last time.

Cross-posted here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=60485


----------

